# Shtypi dhe politika > Problematika shqiptare >  Plaçkitësi shqiptar që tmerroi Zvicrën

## DYDRINAS

Plaçkitësi nga Kosova që tmerroi Zvicrën

Gazeta KOHA, Prishtine 

28/04/2010

Nuk ishte një burrë shteti dhe as ndonjë yll ai që më 16 dhjetor 2009, rreth mesditës, i ruajtur mirë, doli nga avioni privat me shenjat D-ILAT në aeroportin St. Gallen-Altenrhein. Ishte njëri prej kriminelëve më të kërkuar të vendit: Ilir Sadrijaj, i lindur më 3 gusht 1970 në Kosovë, i dyshuar për vrasje, disa herë i dënuar për dhunim, plaçkitje të rëndë dhe shumë delikte të tjera. Sadrijaj u kthye në vendin ku para 20 vjetësh kishte filluar karriera e tij kriminale si "plaçkitës i dhomave të gjumit".
Meqë ky njeri sipas raportit zyrtar "disponon me një përgatitje paramilitare dhe konsiderohet si tejet i dhunshëm", transferimi i tij nga Gjermania u bë nën masa të larta të sigurisë: fluturim non-stop, zinxhirë në duar dhe këmbë, një njësi elitare për vëzhgim. Autoritetet gjermane llogaritën se ky gangster i mësuar të shpërthejë burgje në Zvicër do të dënohet me "burgim të përjetshëm" dhe se patjetër duhet të pritet që ai do të përpiqet të ikë".
Për këtë shkak është tejet befasuese një shkresë, të cilën prokurorja e Solothurnit, Claudia Scartazzini, dy muaj më vonë, më 24 shkurt 2010, ua dërgoi 16 viktimave të mundshme të Sadrijajt: Ajo shkruante se është duke menduar të mbyllë procedurën kundër kosovarit dhe ta ndërpresë për shkak të skadimit të afatit ligjor". Nipi i një gruaje 82-vjeçare nga fshati Gerlafingen, të cilën Sadrijaj thuhet se e kishte torturuar për vdekje, thotë se kjo shkresë për të ishte sikur gjyshja e tij të vritej për herë të dytë.

Shumica e viktimave nuk dëshirojnë të flasin. Jo pse i kanë harruar sulmet gjatë natës. Një grua nga fshati Laupersdorf në kantonin e Solothurnit, e cila para syve të partnerit të saj ishte dhunuar disa herë, tashmë ia ka marrë jetën vetes. Shumë të dëmtuar sinjalizojnë mosinteresim - nga frika e hakmarrjes prej gangsterëve. Ndoshta kjo ishte njëra prej arsyeve pse Prokuroria e Solothurnit po e trajton Sadrijajn si një vjedhës pulash. Dokumentet e procedurës, me të cilat disponon revista "Weltwoche", tregojnë se ka mbizotëruar një mosinteresim dhe mungesë kompetence për përndjekjen e krimit mbase më të rëndë të organizuar në Zvicër në deceniet e fundit. Duket se sikur vetëm kanë pritur në skadimin e afatit.
Përgjegjësinë kryesore e bart kryeprokurori i Solothurnit, Matthias Welter, i cili korrikun e kaluar për shkak të skandaleve të tjera u detyrua të largohej. Shtrohet pyetja nëse pasardhësit e tij kanë vullnet dhe janë në gjendje të merren me punët që ai i ka lënë. Apo ndoshta ende shpresohet në harresën kolektive.
Fenomeni i plaçkitësve të dhomave të gjumit" ishte si të thuash një degë e luftës së terrorit në Ballkan, e cila në fillim të viteve '90 u shtri edhe në Zvicër. Gangsterë të armatosur rëndë i befasonin viktimat e tyre në gjumë, i lidhnin dhe i torturonin, në mënyrë që ata t'u tregonin se ku i kishin fshehur paratë dhe stolitë. Një grua u dhunua disa herë para syve të partnerit të saj të lidhur, derisa një pjesë e bandës kremtonte në kuzhinë. Poshtërimet zgjatën me orë të tëra. Nganjëherë gangsterët sulmonin disa herë brenda natës. Me sa duket ata ishin të shtyrë edhe nga motivet raciste: Në një rast dorasit e kthyen plaçkën pasi viktima tregoi se ishte emigrant.
Si prijës të bandës policia i vuri në shënjestër Ilir Sadrijajn dhe Xheladin Musajn. Klani i Musajve, i cili ishte i njohur nga biznesi me heroinë dhe me reket, llogaritet të jetë pjesë e FARK-ut, një armate nga rrethi i politikanit të respektuar kosovar, Ibrahim Rugova. Së paku katër nga vëllezërit Musaj - mes tyre edhe Xheladini i përmendur më lart - pas çlirimit të Kosovës u vranë nga ushtarët e politikanit Ramush Haradinaj.
Shumica e plaçkitësve të dhomave të gjumit erdhën në Zvicër si punëtorë stinorë dhe më vonë si azilkërkues. Ashtu edhe Ilir Sadrijaj. Ende pa i mbushur 20 vjet, ai në vitin 1990 arrestohet për herë të parë në kantonin Thurgau për shkak të disa vjedhjeve dhe një dhunimi. Pas pak ditësh arratiset, në gusht ai burgoset sërish pas një shkëmbimi zjarri në varrezat e Amriswilit (kantoni Thurgau). Në nëntor 1990 drejtësia në Thurgau e dënon Sadrijajn me dy vjet burg, pak para Krishtlindjeve ai i pret grilat e qelisë së tij dhe arratiset përsëri. Pasojnë disa plaçkitje, për të cilat Sadrijaj në vitin 1992 dënohet në mungesë me 4 vjet burg.
Bashkë me azilkërkuesin Xheladin Musaj, i cili ishte 3 vjet më i moshuar - dhe i cili po ashtu ishte burgosur disa herë, por ishte liruar në mungesë provash - dhe me tre kosovarë të tjerë Sadrijaj në qershor të vitit 1992 fillon një seri të re plaçkitjesh në kantonin e Solothurnit. Më 18 qershor shokët e tij arrestohen, ndërsa prijësit e bandës Sadrijaj dhe Musaj duke shtënë me armë në fshatin Bettlach (Solothurn) arrijnë të arratisen. Pas kësaj ngjarjeje pasojnë - për këtë tregojnë së paku gjurmët - sulme të tjera në Feldbach (kantoni i Zürichut), Iberg (po ashtu kantoni i Zürichut), Oensingen dhe Gerlafingen (kantoni i Solothurnit). Gjatë plaçkitjes së fundit viktima e maltretuar rëndë dhe e lidhur, një grua 82-vjeçare, vdes. Sadrijaj dhe Musaj ikin në Köln të Gjermanisë, ku sërish lënë pas një gjurmë të re të tmerrit.
Policia i kërkon të arratisurit përmes një emisioni televiziv dhe i arreston ata më 19 shtator 1992 në Köln. Por, nëntë muaj më vonë Sadrijaj dhe Musaj sërish janë të lirë: Disa burra nga klani i Musajve i nxjerrin ata me forcën e armëve nga salla e gjykimit. Në vjeshtë 1993 Sadrijaj i dërgon policisë një video, në të cilën ai mburret me sulmet e tij dhe përqesh përndjekësit e tij. Është e mundshme se në këtë mënyrë ai dëshiron t'i shfajësojë shokët e tij, të cilët gjenden para gjyqit në Zvicër. Nga ana tjetër, Sadrijaj tregon detaje mbi veprat konkrete plaçkitëse, të cilat mund t'i dijë vetëm një njohës i mirë, një insajder.
Më 1 shtator 1995 Gjykata e Lartë e Solothurnit i dënon në mungesë dy prijësit e bandës me 19 dhe 17 vjet burg. Dënimin më të lehtë e merr Ilir Sadrijaj falë prokurorit Matthias Welter: Ai heq dorë nga aktakuza e tij për tentativë vrasje, sepse në Bettlach, sipas tij, vetëm Xheladin Musaj kishte shtënë kundër policëve. Kjo qasje është e çuditshme, sepse Gjyqi Suprem i Zvicrës në rastet analoge i kishte përfshirë në vepër bashkëpjesëmarrësit, ndonëse ata s'kishin shtënë vetë. Ndërsa Sadrijaj në videon e tij kishte marrë përgjegjësinë e plotë për të shtënat kundër policëve.
Zemërgjerësia e prokurorit Welter i përshtatet imazhit të tij si kryeprokuror, i cili edhe më vonë kishte shfaqur pak interesim për të ndjekur Sadrijajn. Falë angazhimit të hetuesve gjermanë, Sadrijaj ishte arrestuar në shkurt të vitit 1998 në Shkup (Maqedoni) dhe ishte ekstraduar në Gjermani, ku në mungesë ishte dënuar me 15 vjet burgim. Dënimi gjerman është i plotfuqishëm, por jo edhe dënimi nga Solothurni në Zvicër. Prandaj, Prokuroria e Kölnit në gusht 1999 u ofron kolegëve në Solothurn së pari me gojë dhe pastaj dy herë me shkrim një të ashtuquajtur ekstradim të përkohshëm.

Me fjalë të tjera: Gjermania do të ishte e gatshme ta dërgonte Sadrijajn përkohësisht në Zvicër, në mënyrë që kundër tij në Zvicër të zhvillohet procesi gjyqësor. Autoritetet në Köln tërheqin vëmendjen se për shkak të rrjedhës kohore paraqitja e dëshmive në procedurën vijuese në Zvicër mund të përkeqësohet dhe ndoshta vepra mund të parashkruhet". Krahas disa sulmeve, të cilat nuk ishin përfshirë në procesin e parë, këtu hyn sidomos vrasja e plakës 82-vjeçare. Tani diskutohet për burgim të përjetshëm për Ilir Sadrijajn. Por autoritetet e Solothurnit nuk tregojnë interesim ndaj ofertës gjermane: Ato e dërgojnë një letër në Köln, ku shkruajnë se fillimisht duhet të sqarohet se kush është kompetent.
Por që nga vjeshta 1998 është e qartë se Sadrijaj mohon çdo faj dhe refuzon të deklarohet. Sa më shumë kohë kalon, aq më vështirë mund t'i dëshmohet faji atij. Aq më tepër që në janar 2001 një bashkëpjesëmarrës në krime, i cili në procesin e parë kishte akuzuar Sadrijajn, e tërheq deklaratën e tij. Megjithatë, kalojnë tre vjet derisa gjykatësi hetues, Daniel Vögeli, më 12 nëntor 2002 duke u bazuar në aktet e vjetra më në fund lëshon një vendim përfundimtar për Prokurorinë, e cila tani i përmend edhe dy vrasjet. Pastaj kalojnë katër vjet dhe asgjë nuk ndodh, ndonëse disa delikte të tjera tashmë parashkruhen. Në fund të vitit 2006 zëvendëskryeprokurorja Sabine Husi më në fund, përmes Entit Federal për Drejtësi, deponon në Köln një kërkesë për ekstradim, e cila miratohet menjëherë. Por askujt nuk i ngutet të zbatojë ekstradimin. Së pari pritet që Sadrijaj të vuajë dënimin në Gjermani.


Lënda e Sadrijajt ndërkohë është shkrirë si bora në diell. Vrasjet nuk përmenden në kërkesën për ekstradim. Kryeprokurorja Husi bën me gisht nga paraardhësi i saj. Ajo thotë se ndonëse proceset gjyqësore për vrasje ende janë të papërfunduara, Welter me sa duket kishte menduar se ato nuk mund të dëshmohen më. Mungojnë po ashtu disa sulme plaçkitëse, të cilat sipas dëshmitarëve dhe gjurmëve i kishte kryer Sadrijaj.
Shpjegimi është i natyrës juridike: Pas 15 vjetësh, pra në qershor 2007, të gjitha sulmet plaçkitëse janë parashkruar (d.m.th. u ka skaduar afati ligjor për ndjekje), por për këto sulme Sadrijaj nuk është dënuar asnjëherë. Sepse në kohën nga shpallja e dënimit (1995) deri tek ankesa (1998) parashkrimi (skadimi i afatit) është ndërprerë për 3 vjet. Pra, mbetet kohë deri në verë 2010. Kështu së paku ka menduar prokurorja e re, Claudia Scartazzini, e cila filloi punën shtatorin e kaluar në Solothurn, pas largimit të kryeprokurorit Welter. Për këtë arsye ajo në dhjetor 2009 arriti lirimin e parakohshëm të Sadrijajt nga burgu gjerman dhe ekstradimin e tij me avion në Zvicër.
Ndërkohë është konstatuar se Gjykata e Lartë e Solothurnit në vitin 1995 ka harruar ta publikojë zyrtarisht dënimin e Sadrijajt. Për shkak të këtij gabimi formal dënimi kurrë nuk ka qenë i plotfuqishëm dhe sulmet e tij plaçkitëse qëmoti janë parashkruar. Në pyetjen se si ka qenë e mundshme të ndodhin aq gabime dhe zvarritje, Husi përgjigjet me fjalinë standarde: "Nuk kam njohuri për këtë".
Aktualisht Ilir Sadrijaj vuan dënimin e mbetur nga kantoni Thurgau. Në përgjithësi fluturimi me avion privat i Sadrijajt në Zvicër mund ta shkurtojë për disa vjet rrugën e tij drejt lirisë. Kjo mund të ndryshojë nëse prokurorja Claudia Scartazzini dhe shefja e saj Sabine Husi do t'i rishikonin edhe njëherë vrasjet në Bettlach dhe Gerlafingen. Për këtë ka shumë arsye të fuqishme. (Revista "Weltwoche" e Zvicrës)

shekulli

----------


## Mr Zeid

Ta varin mu ne qender te zyrihut kete kriminel qe merej me te torturuar gra 82 vjecare.

ptuuuu kriminel hajdut i poshter, pse nuk shkove ne shqiperi ti kishe bere keto vjedhje, do ti kishe ngrene pelumbat me bresheri or pis i ndyre.

Turp te keni ju forumista qe nuk e denoni veprimet e ketij krimineli, por kur rihet ndonje shqiptar ju hidheni perpjet.

Kush e mori kufirin ne fillim te 1990, e di shume mire qe europa i priti si clirimtar shqiptaret, kurse shqipot {ose  shqopet) shkonin naten e i vidhnin. Ata mbanin makine dhe na jepnin leke, kurse shqipot naten shkoni e i vidhnin.

Mire ju a bejne qe ju diskreminojne e meritoni

Ri shtrember por fol drejt. dhe nje here shpipot e meritojne ate qe europa ju bene.


gjyna per ata te ndershmit.

----------

